# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καμερα ασφαλειας σε σπιτι.

## Derizio

Καλησπερα σε όλους.
Ειναι νεο μελος και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας αν γινεται. Φανταζομαι θα τα εχετε πει πολλες φορες αλλα ψαχνοντας βρηκα καποιες πληροφοριες χωρις ομως να μπορεσω να καταλαβω τελικα πως θα φτιαξω ενα συστημα παρακολουθησης με καμερα στο σπιτι μου.
Να σας εξηγησω λοιπον πως θα ηθελα να με βοηθησετε-καθοδηγησετε. Ειμαστε δυο σπιτια σε πολυκατοικια το ενα διπλα στο αλλο. Οι πορτες των σπιτιων ειναι σε Γ σχημα και σκεφτομαστε να βαλουμε μια καμερα και να βλεπουμε και απο τα 2 σπιτια τι γινεται απ'εξω και φυσικα να μπορουμε να βλεπουμε μεσω net τι γινεται ανα πασα στιγμη απο τα κινητα μας. Πισω απο την δικη μου πορτα εχω το router μου και απ'οτι καταλαβα αυτο βολευει παρα πολυ. Επισης πανω απο την πορτα εχω κατι σαν παταρακι, που και αυτο βολευει για να βαλω οτι μηχανηματα χρειαζονται. Μεχρι στιγμης γνωριζω οτι χρειαζομαι ενα καταγραφικο, μια καμερα που να μπορουν να την βλεπουμε και απο τα 2 σπιτια (αν γινεται), υπαρχει και μια σκεψη για οθονες διπλα απο την πορτα για να βλεπεις ποιος ειναι και απε'ξω οταν εισαι μεσα, ενα σκληρο δισκο που αυτος υπαρχει και ενα τροφοδοτικο. Ομως δεν γνωριζω τι ακριβως πρεπει να παρω και πως να τα συνδεσω. Επισης καπου διαβασα οτι πρεπει να εχω και static ip για να μπορω να δω μεσω internet την καμερα.
Η βοηθεια που θα ηθελα απο εσας θα ηταν, να μου προτεινεται καποιο καταγραφικο, καποια καμερα (σκεφτομουν και για κρυφη αν ειναι δυνατον) ενα τροφοδοτικο και αν ειναι δυνατον πως πρεπει να συνδεσω τι με τι. Ισως ειναι δυσκολο ολο αυτο που ζηταω, αλλα να πω οτι γνωριζω καποια πραγματα απο υπολογιστες οποτε δεν θα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να κατανοησω καποια πραγματα που θα μου πειτε. Αλλα ας αρχισουμε απο τα μηχανηματα και την συνδεσμολογια και το setαρισμα το βλεπουμε στο τελος. θεωρω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο. Να ενημερωσω οτι μπορω να αγορασω και απο εξωτερικο αν υπαρχει κατι σε αξιολογη τιμη σε σχεση με την Ελλαδα.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Derizio

Καπου πηρε το ματι μου αυτο το καταγραφικο που το προτεινε καποιος σε ερωτηση καποιου φιλου στο forum http://lentzco.gr/index.php/cctv/dvr...-4-camera.html. Κανει για την περιπτωση που το θελω?

----------


## vasilllis

> Καπου πηρε το ματι μου αυτο το καταγραφικο που το προτεινε καποιος σε ερωτηση καποιου φιλου στο forum http://lentzco.gr/index.php/cctv/dvr...-4-camera.html. Κανει για την περιπτωση που το θελω?



Μια χαρα σου κανει αν και ειναι τελευταιας ποιοτητας με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.Δες και σε avtech -επωνυμο κινεζικο .Για συνδεση των μονιτορ μπορεις να βαλεις και στα δυο σπιτια,πες μας μονο αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να ριξεις καλωδιο ποσα μ κλπ.

----------


## Derizio

Δεν χρειαζεται καν μετρα. Στο δικο μου θα μπουν ολα ακριβως πισω απο την πορτα, στο παταρακι και στο διπλανο ισως ενα μετρο καλωδιο για την οθονη, αντε 2 το πολυ.
Τετοιο καταγραφικο εννοεις? 



> http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BA%CE...f072010060b8a8

----------


## stinger

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1005&page=1

το πηρα πριν λιγες μερες...

full D1 σε ολα τα καναλια στα 25 frames...το μονο μειονεκτημα του ειναι οτι δεν τριγκαρεται απο συναγερμο αλλα μαλλον αυτο δεν σε ενοχλει..

----------


## vasilllis

τοτε αναλογα την θυρα που θα χρησιμοποιησεις ,μπορεις να συνδεσεις και τις δυο οθονες..

----------


## Derizio

> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....at=1005&page=1
> 
> το πηρα πριν λιγες μερες...
> 
> full D1 σε ολα τα καναλια στα 25 frames...το μονο μειονεκτημα του ειναι οτι δεν τριγκαρεται απο συναγερμο αλλα μαλλον αυτο δεν σε ενοχλει..




Μια χαρα φαινεται, με καλη τιμη και βασικο (μου φαινεται) "*Δωρεάν DNS Server* για σύνδεση σε Internet μέσω δυναμικής IP διεύθυνσης."

Προταση για καμερα? Βασικο να ειναι μικρη μηπως μπορω να την κρυψω καπως ή και κρυφη θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα. Δεν γνωριζω ομως απο τιμες και ποιοτητες. 
Τροφοδιτικο?

----------


## stinger

οσο για καμερα σου προτεινω αυτην  http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=476&page=1
την οποια την εχω και ειναι πολυ καλη και καθαρη σε νυχτερινη ληψη.προσεξε μονο αν σε καλυπτει ο φακος τως 3.6mm
τροφοδοτικο αυτο σου κανει
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=732&page=1

----------


## ttoni

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,

εγώ προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις IP Camera. Εφόσον έχεις Η/Υ Ι3 και πάνω για να μην σέρνεται και μια καλόυτσικη καρτα γραφικών. Ακόμα θα χρειαστείς ένα Access Point. Οσον αφορά την στατική IP, αυτή δεν χρειάζεται. Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχεις με την δυναμική σου απλώς θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις έναν free λογαριασμό στο NOIP.com. 

Αυτά είναι όλα.

Με εκτίμηση

Βασίλης

----------


## Derizio

> Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,
> 
> εγώ προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις IP Camera. Εφόσον έχεις Η/Υ Ι3 και πάνω για να μην σέρνεται και μια καλόυτσικη καρτα γραφικών. Ακόμα θα χρειαστείς ένα Access Point. Οσον αφορά την στατική IP, αυτή δεν χρειάζεται. Το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχεις με την δυναμική σου απλώς θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις έναν free λογαριασμό στο NOIP.com. 
> 
> Αυτά είναι όλα.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση
> 
> Βασίλης




Βασιλη ηθελα να αποφυγω να δουλευει ο υπολογιστης συνεχεια. Θελω να ειναι ανεξαρτητο το ολο συστημα. Το σκεφτηκα και εγω αλλα το απέρριψα για τους λογους που σου εγραψα.

----------


## Derizio

> οσο για καμερα σου προτεινω αυτην  http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=476&page=1
> την οποια την εχω και ειναι πολυ καλη και καθαρη σε νυχτερινη ληψη.προσεξε μονο αν σε καλυπτει ο φακος τως 3.6mm
> τροφοδοτικο αυτο σου κανει
> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=732&page=1



Αρκετα μεγαλη την βλεπω. Χμμμμ, θα ηθελα κατι πιο μικρο. θα κοιταει τον διαδρομο και θα εχω προβλημα και με αδεια και βασικα θα ηθελα να μην βλεπει ο αλλος οτι υπαρχει. Οχι για κανενα περιεργο λογο, αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι μερικες φορες μπορει να τραβηξει τα βλεματα και να βαλει σε σκεψεις τον κλεφτη, οτι υπαρχει κατι αξιας στο σπιτι και γιαυτο υπαρχει καμερα.

----------


## Sted

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα κάνω τις ερωτήσεις μου εδώ...

Θα ήθελα πρότασεις για 4 κάμερες, για διαφορετική κάλυψη/περιοχή η κάθε μια.

α) Να καλύπτει αυλή, θα μπεί στην γωνία του σπιτιού και ουσιαστικά θα έχει να κοιτάει αυλή 10x6m, μέρα νύχτα. Συγκεκριμένα θέλουμε να κοιτάει ένα υπόστεγο μην τυχόν και κάποιος θελήσει να ανέβει εκεί...
β) Να καλύπτει  μια σκάλα, στο γύρισμα της, δηλαδή 4-5m απόσταση. Υπάρχει προβολέας με ανιχνευτή κίνησης αλλά δεν είναι πολύ έμπιστος. Οπότε μέρα-νύχτα.
γ) Να καλύπτει είσοδο, θα μπεί σε γωνία, μιλάμε για 6x4m. Πάλι μέρα νύχτα.
δ) Να καλύπτει εσωτερικό χώρο (αποθήκη) με παρόμοιες διαστάσεις με την Γ, πάλι μέρα νύχτα.

α/β/γ οπωσδήποτε στεγανές γιατί εκτός απο βροχές θα έχουν και την αλμύρα της Θάλασσας στα 50m.

Ακόμη, κάποια πρόταση για καταγραφικό 4 όπως και 8 καναλιών FULL D1 με ΑΡΙΣΤΗ υποστήριξη (όχι απαραίτητα απο δικές τους εφαρμογές) για παρακολούθηση σε Android/iOS όπως και φιλικό Interface για παρακολούθηση απο υπολογιστή; Θα προτιμούσα να ΜΗΝ είναι AVTECH.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## stinger

http://www.safe-shop.gr/product_info...roducts_id=813
δες αυτον τον οδηγο θα σε βοηθησει για την επιλογη του φακου
οσο για καταγραφικο σου προτεινω και τα hikvision HFI..ειναι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα

----------


## Sted

> http://www.safe-shop.gr/product_info...roducts_id=813
> δες αυτον τον οδηγο θα σε βοηθησει για την επιλογη του φακου
> οσο για καταγραφικο σου προτεινω και τα hikvision HFI..ειναι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα



Ευχαριστώ για τον οδηγό... 

Οσο για το καταγραφικο θα το ριξω μια ματια... περιμενω και αλλες προτασεις...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------

